# Buying new major appliances.



## Old Hipster (Jan 12, 2014)

First of all I call it a right pain in the ass when one of the following major appliances quits working and you need a new one: fridge, range, washer or dryer.

Friday the dryer went tits up.

Oh crap, really, I wanted a nice quiet weekend. So first off I think "hey we can get on Lowe's website and pick one out ahead of time". Good idea, we found 2 that looked exactly like what I wanted, and you don't need a degree in computer science to run the things. Who needs to program a dryer !?

Get to Lowes really early so we can have the undivided attention of a sales person. Well right off the bat the 2 dryers we were interested in, gee they didn't have any. And it said on their website they had some. 
Ok on to plan B, they have a butt load of dryers, so not a problem. Well found two we liked in the store, but the one we finally settled on, they didn't have that one there, but they had them at 3 other stores far away. So I asked if they could get one in for us. No, you can get on the phone with somebody at one of the other stores and buy it over the phone and then they can deliver it from that store.

 I wanted to be taken care of, not have to fart around on the phone. I'm stubborn like that.

So then I asked about the other one we liked, which was actually nicer and was "heavy duty" so they had that one. 

Now here is something that I find extremely crazy, I found this out when we bought a new kitchen stove a few years ago. When you buy a new stove or dryer, you have to buy the cord separately !?! and it's not even 20 bucks, but that is not really the point. I mean come on, you don't even get the cord as part of the dryer !?!

It made me think, that's like you buy a new vehicle, but if you want to be able to drive it, we will sell you some keys separately.

And shoes, would you like some laces to go with those ? we have some nice ones over here.

Well anyway that makes no sense, I mean it does, I can see not having the plugs attached, because depending on how old your home is, you might need a different kind of plug, but still you shouldn't have to actually buy the plug, they can ask you what you need and hey, here's an idea, it could be included.

We are getting it delivered today, I feel kind of bad for the delivery guys, we are still having torrential downpours, but oh well! 

I hope they don't forget the plug.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 12, 2014)

All our appliances are sold with plugs on; it is illegal not to.
i suppose, because we are a 'small' country, this kind of stuff is easier for us. We can buy online; click and collect; so if it isn't in stock, it will appear within 24 hours.
or, click and deliver; can take a little longer, but not much usually.
they will often take your old one away, for a small fee!
incidentally, I don't have a dryer...no room!


----------



## Old Hipster (Jan 12, 2014)

Oh at least we get free delivery and set up and they haul off the old one for nothing too.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 12, 2014)

How well I can relate to your "plug" problem. When we bought our new electric stove, several years ago, I was more than ready for their delivery. Had the old stove moved out, area cleaned, and set to go. 

Stove is here, honey. Oh good, we'll be cooking in no time. Fellows bring in stove, unpack it, get it ready to set up and ask where is new cord? 
What new cord, I ask. Oh, we must have a new cord to hook to your new stove. Gee, strange nobody told me that.
long story short, they left, I took old cord off old stove, hooked the damn thing up myself and 13 years later everything has worked just fine.

Oh, the next time I was in Lowes, I spoke to the same salesman and mentioned to him he might want to ask buyer about getting a new cord with purchase. Jerk!!!!


----------



## rkunsaw (Jan 12, 2014)

That's one problem I don't have, thankfully. I spent my career as a tool and die maker for Whirlpool. Now if I need an appliance I can order it on line direct from Whirlpool. At a big discount too. I may not always get the latest model but I don't care about that. 

As for Lowe's I've always got good service from them. I hope things turn out well for you.


----------



## Old Hipster (Jan 12, 2014)

Yeah Pappy isn't that something else! 
Glad you told them the next time you went to Lowes, at least we were "in the know" because of the stove we bought a few years ago.

Oh lucky you rkunsaw. We like Lowes too, never had any problems, just the cord business is nuts if you ask me and I am sure it happens at Home Depot too. I'm trying to remember over the years, I know that last dryer I bought was decades ago but for some reason I'm sure it came with a cord attached. 

And this is the second stove we have had to buy, bought the other one about 30 years ago or so. Well I can't remember that far back, but I do think I would have remembered if I would have had to buy the cord separately, I would have thought it just as nuts back then as I do now.


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 12, 2014)

Okay, I've recovered now from learning you buy stuff there without the cords that make them go. 

 ???  

I needed a new fridge 15 years ago, but we were would be moving 'soon' so rather than risk a new one getting damaged, we took the old one to replace it at leisure in the new digs.  10 years later I moved again and .... same story....  3 years on I'm moving again soon...  think I should get that new fridge yet??


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 12, 2014)

Diwundrin, I would wait until you move....it may not fit in your new place..


----------



## Old Hipster (Jan 12, 2014)

Diwundrin said:


> Okay, I've recovered now from learning you buy stuff there without the cords that make them go.
> 
> ???
> 
> I needed a new fridge 15 years ago, but we were would be moving 'soon' so rather than risk a new one getting damaged, we took the old one to replace it at leisure in the new digs.  10 years later I moved again and .... same story....  3 years on I'm moving again soon...  think I should get that new fridge yet??


Only in America would something so stooopid be going on. 

Well you know old fridges were made a lot better than these new things. Everything is plastic. Nope, just wait until it quits working!


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 12, 2014)

Noted OH.  


I'd feel bad about putting it down now, it's 'family'.  Actually it's outlived all of us except me so far.
 The thing hasn't had a light in it for 20 years.  I can't remember how old it is, probably early '70s,  but couldn't find a light bulb to fit it back in the '90s so it could be older than that.   I'm so used to it being dark in there  if a light came on I'd think I was shot and fall over backwards now.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 12, 2014)

My appliances always came with plugs, I'd be furious if they didn't.  Enjoy your new dryer when you get it OH.  The last washer and dryer we bought were Sear's Kenmore.


----------



## Old Hipster (Jan 12, 2014)

I've been on google.

This is in regard to a new stove so the same seems to apply to dryers. 

In most cases when you purchase a free-standing electric range, you'll be required to purchase the appliance cord separately. The sales person should ask if you need a 3 or 4 prong cord, at the time of purchase.
While you may be tempted to save a few bucks using the old appliance cord, this is usually not the best idea. Over time the cord may become brittle or develop corrosion, which can both lead to increased resistance, which leads to excess heat buildup, which leads to failure and/or fire. It's not worth the risk, spend the ~$20.00


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 12, 2014)

Good to know, my appliances are about 10 yrs old and so far no problems but I didn't know about the cord coming separately.

Now I will be prepared!


----------



## Falcon (Jan 12, 2014)

Separate cord?  I've never heard of such a thing. Just a couple of weeks ago I bought a new LG fridge from Best Buy and, of course,

it had its cord. It was delivered and set up in 3 days. I had checked Lowes and their delivery date was  at least 7 days.


----------



## Old Hipster (Jan 12, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> My appliances always came with plugs, I'd be furious if they didn't.  Enjoy your new dryer when you get it OH.  The last washer and dryer we bought were Sear's Kenmore.


Before we had Lowes nearby we bought a washer at Sears and have been very happy with it.
 Hopefully in an act of solidarity it won't die like the dryer just did.


----------

